# Tanning to hide red marks?



## blahblah900 (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard this but not sure if it is true. Say i go to the beach and just lie on my back having my face towards the sun for 3 hours ... of course using SPF 45 so i won't get sunburned... would it help hide my red marks by my skin tanning and getting darker?

The last time i went to the beach and got a bad sunburn b/c i didnt use any sunscreen at all. So i learned my lesson but that was not the reason why i went. This time i want to go b/c people said if you tan, you can make your red marks less nociteable. Is this true?

Would it be fine if i wear a concealer... it has spf 4 only. I really cant leave the home without a concealer so is the spf 4 enough for me to not get a sunburn but still tan? Or should i also use the neutrogena ultra sheer sunblock spf 45 along with it? It's hard for me to go anywhere even the beach without concealer b/c i have a lot of noticeable red/brown marks from old acne.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

No it won't work. Well at least on me it didn't. Last time I tanned a year ago, my red acne scars became MORE noticable. I wouldn't risk it. Benzoyl peroxide (which I believe has hydrogen peroxide) might bleach those spots, I haven't tried it. Also AVEENOÂ® Skin Care Products claims they're products (which contain soy) fade marks on skin. I just started testing it out.


----------



## -KT- (Jul 30, 2007)

I red in Allure that tanning won't help marks and blemishes and that it can actually make them more prominant. Not to mention tanning hurts your skin so you will have much more to worry about besides red marks in the future.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh yeah I read that too, even if it helps get rid of acne for a while, that it will become worse. IDK if I believe this cause those cute tan girls still have flawless skin.




They'll get wrinkles too soon though, I wish they realized it years ago.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 31, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing.. I usually notice that my skin gets much better and less acne whenever I go to the beach.. But that might also be due to the sea salt so I don't know...


----------



## katnahat (Jul 31, 2007)

I had some marks years ago on my back. I tanned mine away. It did work for me. I had the marks and laid out a couple times and they were gone and never came back.

Tanning seems like a "bad word" these days. If you are willing to tan you can try it. It may not work for everyone. It did work for me. It's a personal choice. If you decide to do it, just do it responsibly.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 31, 2007)

It'll work for a bit but it'll make the red marks darker and the rest of your skin will fade and it'll take longer for the tan on the red marks to fade away so they'll become more noticable. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------

